# Accusé de réception



## JMB59 (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,


Je viens d'acheter un I Mac 24 pouces et je souhaite avoir un accusé de réception de mes mails.

Où faut-il cocher dans les menus pour obtenir cette option ?

D'avance merci.

JMB59


----------



## esv^^ (16 Avril 2012)

JMB59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un I Mac 24 pouces et je souhaite avoir un accusé de réception de mes mails.
> ...


Salut, t'es sous quel OS?
Jaguar?
Panther?
Tiger?
Léo?
Snow?
Lion?


----------



## JMB59 (16 Avril 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Salut, t'es sous quel OS?
> Jaguar?
> Panther?
> Tiger?
> ...



Je suis sous OS Lion.


----------



## esv^^ (16 Avril 2012)

Si tu veux faire un AR sur mail faut passer par le terminal ou par un script. Sinon la solution basique utiliser un autre client de messagerie voir là Mail : accusés de réception (une solution)...
Regardes ici:http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-accuses-de-reception-une-solution-822612.html


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2012)

De toute façon, l'intérêt des AR est plus que discutable
(cf d'anciens fils sur MacGé)


----------



## JMB59 (16 Avril 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> De toute façon, l'intérêt des AR est plus que discutable
> (cf d'anciens fils sur MacGé)



Désolé, mais je n'ai rien compris à tes explications. J'ai besoin des AR pour vérifier que mes clients ont bien reçu mes mails tout simplement.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2012)

JMB59 a dit:


> Désolé, mais je n'ai rien compris à tes explications. J'ai besoin des AR pour vérifier que mes clients ont bien reçu mes mails tout simplement.


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le client a les moyens (faciles) de faire que l'AR ne parte pas. Donc tu n'en reçois pas; ce qui ne prouve en rien que le client n'a pas reçu / ouvert ton mail.


----------

